# First aid Wardens



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

couldn't help notice the two letters in the December CC Magazine about the two chaps who taken ill while staying at CC sites.
These letters got me thinking if either of the clubs wardens are trained in first aid or if the sites are equipped with defibrillators.
Given the advancing years of many club members this is perhaps an area to be considered.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AED's are excellent if applied rapidly - the "success rate" is reduced by 10% for every minute's delay.........

first priority is to establish effective CPR - bystander CPR will keep the person "ticking over" until more trained help arrives.

I would agree that ALL wardens should be CPR and AED trained, the cost of an AED is about £3k, the cost of a lost life is £????????

First Aid training is relatively cheap - the voluntary aid societies (SJA and BRCS) both offer it as do many commercial companies or of course the CC could establish an "in-house" training and requalifying regime - such a thing would have a nationwide benefit.

BUT should not all members also be trained? I am of the view that such training should be compulsory for a driving licence but that view may be biased.......

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I like the idea of all drivers being trained, but it may be asking too much to expect everyone to be able to deal with those situations.
I was lucky enough to have excellent training when I was an AA patrolman back in the early 70's. by the trainers from the Ambulance service in Nottingham. Vey frightening at times. but it is amazing how you react when the need arises. Regret now that I am well in need of a retrain.

cabby


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

All wardens are trained First Aiders and each year have to take a refresher and be up to date with all the certification before being let loose on the membership. When doing my latest course i was surprised at the effectiveness of CPR or not they say its less then 2% success rate but anything is better then nothing.

Phil


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glen432 said:


> Hi
> 
> All wardens are trained First Aiders and each year have to take a refresher and be up to date with all the certification before being let loose on the membership. When doing my latest course i was surprised at the effectiveness of CPR or not they say its less then 2% success rate but anything is better then nothing.
> 
> Phil


It depends on what the underlying cause is, how quickly it is started and how effectively it is done and also whether adjuncts (oxygen, AED) are rapidly available.....

The success rate is not brilliant but if that was your husband or wife, any percentage is worth having.

My personal success rate is MUCH higher than that having been successful more times than not..... but the "nots" are the ones you always think about "what if......?"

Going for a meal 6 weeks later with a success or getting a Christmas card from someone saying "Thank you for this Christmas" is an amazing experience........

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I believe the success rate is relative to the experience of the person administering CPR. They say anything is better than nothing but success needs correct application.
I've been on two CC sites recently that have notices advising where the defib kit is. In reality anyone who can read and hear can use thses kits.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AED's are easy to use BUT - and there are some big buts....

it will only allow a shock to be delivered if it is appropriate, no detectable electrical activity = no shock, wrong type of activity = no shock, pads in wrong place = ineffective shock...... and so on

the absolute key safety feature is to ensure that no-one is touching the casualty when the shock is delivered, in theory if someone else is touching no shock will be delivered as electrical activity is detected BUT.....

it can shock someone else and interfere with THEIR heart rate.....

it can also have very unpleasant consequences if there is oxygen in use and if they have patches on e.g. for administering medication..... AND is ineffective if the person is too hairy.....

so there are lots of things to think about - effective CPR must be the first priority and ring 999 or 112 for emergency help.

Dave


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

I can not believe what you lot expect from cc or ccc if you get sick out side you local paper shop do you expect them to give you first aid. Get real.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

huss said:


> I can not believe what you lot expect from cc or ccc if you get sick out side you local paper shop do you expect them to give you first aid. Get real.


In this instance it's not a matter of us wanting, but the CC providing. And all power to them. If it saves just one life then we should congratulate them, not criticise.

It's not often the CC gets good press on here so lets make the most of it when it happens.

Gary (ex warden and first aid responder)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree this is NOT a criticism in any way - far from it, they are recognising a need that MIGHT occur and the outcome could be saving someone's life......

That to me is a very positive statement and it is one that has been matched by the British Heart Foundation with the very large number of AED's that they have provided for various organisations and with the many AED's that are now provided in public venues such as railway stations, airports and many sports centres.

These are positive moves but we have a long way to go to even come close to the availability in Seattle - where this provision really started for public access AED's

Try working through this page for the responders in Seattle to see how effective it is;

http://www.kingcounty.gov/healthservices/health/ems/community/aed.aspx

there are very many surveys which indicate that Seattle is the "best" place to suffer a heart attack as the survival rates are of the order of 73% successful recovery........

It can be done and it is good for the CC to lead in this area IMO.

Dave


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

huss said:


> I can not believe what you lot expect from cc or ccc if you get sick out side you local paper shop do you expect them to give you first aid. Get real.


I suppose you carry a card saying "do not resuscitate"! lol


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm with Penquin with regards to first aid training being undertaken by new drivers. It's about the only skill I have been able to transfer from my old life and it's been invaluable.

Terry


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Why wait for someone else. Why not do it yourself ,you may be out walking with no one else around

We just completed a mass "basic life support" training fortnight where I work (hozelock) where everyone in the company was given the chance to undergo training for emergency first aid.
We trainined 120 people in 2 weeks
Most of these were people off the shop floor and very little evidence of senior managers was present, this is why aeds are yet to be as widespread as they need to be as its all down to money and time as far as a lot of them are conerned anyway

However the course was a real surprise to all that attended mostly due to the style and exoerience of the instructor we use.

The emphasis was on family and freinds and people on the street and not just at work which really meant a lot to everyone.

So why not take a course yourself. Its not hard and theres no exam or test
Its good fun and once you have the skills you will be glad you did and lucky if you never have to use them

As the song says "would have could have should have are the last words of a fool"

If anyone needs details of the guy we use let me know as he will do on site training for classes up to 12 at a time.

Phill


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have changed my view on 'pointless training'

I work in an environment where I need to have, and am trained, to fire fight and respond in an emergency.

I am qualified to deliver the fire and rescue training, but i thought it was a waste of time, as no one has ever had to use it.

well..... a couple of weeks ago we were towing boats home from a sailing event and the car in front burst into flames.

instinctively I commandeered two extinguishers from the nearby tesco and successfully put a well seated fire out, doing all the correct actions.

impressed myself

my courses are much better presented now I feel they are worthwhile

neill


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

The guys we had teaching us trauma first aid were SAS and boy did they command our attention. Most techniques came with a qualifying story of their experiences and it was the best (and hardest course) I have ever attended.

It wasn't pretty first aid, a case of patching up and keeping someone going under extreme conditions. After the course the cases we attended and dealt with were a lot easier than the scenarios they had put us through. My team had a great success rate and saved several lives as a result of the course.

I can still see the reaction of the paramedics when we started giving them proper handovers and patients who had been splinted and bandaged to within an inch of their lives!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Terry


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

[I suppose you carry a card saying "do not resuscitate"! lol ]

Yes very funny think before you open maybe l am not qualified to do any thing that would not stop you from a quick sue case, if you have a problem dial 999 ok if there is someone about that can help and l mean help not just because he or she is SAS.

Wardens are there to take care of the site not nurse you the prices are high enough l don't need a nurse on call


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

huss said:


> [I suppose you carry a card saying "do not resuscitate"! lol ]
> 
> Yes very funny think before you open maybe l am not qualified to do any thing that would not stop you from a quick sue case, if you have a problem dial 999 ok if there is someone about that can help and l mean help not just because he or she is SAS.
> 
> Wardens are there to take care of the site not nurse you the prices are high enough l don't need a nurse on call


and airline staff are there to provide drinks and snacks........ doh!

:lol:

neil


----------

